# Help with N80 issue 2016 1.4TSI Jetta



## jdm3gee (Nov 29, 2017)

So the Stealership said my N80 valve has failed. They wanted $512 to replace it. Have any of you done this on the 1.4T Jetta? Also I can't seem to find it in the VW parts site... I'll try SSF and IMC when I get to work tomorrow. They also mentioned a software update for my Jetta. Any insight on either is greatly appreciated.
extra info... 2016 VW Jetta S 1.4T AUTO 46k miles


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*where are you!!!*

staying away from the Stealer always saves $$$ i have no help for you but saying where you live can help get suggestions, an independent will generally be half price!!! stealers have big overhead + want big profits!!! a quick look shows that part is CHEAP, either theres a lack of communication or the dealer got the vaseline ready!!!!!


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

It says that part is only like $30 or so I believe and it’s the Purge Valve. Stealerships are ripoff and sometimes they don’t even know what they’re doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goober48 (Mar 2, 2018)

*N80*

PURGE VALVE (N80)
$30.00 $12.95
IN STOCK
OEM: 06E906517A
MPN: 0280142431
By Genuine OEM
Genuine Bosch OEM purge valve which pulls vapors out of the canister and into the intake for the engine to burn. A faulty purge valve often throws the DTC#PO441 code. Commonly referred to as the "N80 valve." Made in Germany by Bosch.


----------



## jdm3gee (Nov 29, 2017)

Opps I forgot to say that I am in San Diego, CA. After speaking to the dealer's service manager, He went to say that the cost was for the replacement, software update and testing to see if the issue was rectified. But there wasn't any guarantee that the N80 valve was the issue for my starting problems. It just came up on the VCDS screen they have. Now for my car, the valve seems to be 04E906517. I can't buy that anywhere. The valve is only sold as an assembly at the dealer for 60USD online. That part is this one. 04e133366cq. That is kind of stupid but oh well. I wish the one from the other post was correct. It's cheaper and I sell it in BWD form at work...


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

jdm3gee said:


> Opps I forgot to say that I am in San Diego, CA. After speaking to the dealer's service manager, He went to say that the cost was for the replacement, software update and testing to see if the issue was rectified. But there wasn't any guarantee that the N80 valve was the issue for my starting problems. It just came up on the VCDS screen they have. Now for my car, the valve seems to be 04E906517. I can't buy that anywhere. The valve is only sold as an assembly at the dealer for 60USD online. That part is this one. 04e133366cq. That is kind of stupid but oh well. I wish the one from the other post was correct. It's cheaper and I sell it in BWD form at work...


Where would the n80 valve be located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkV Bbit (Apr 22, 2010)

Experiencing the same issues with my girlfriend's Jetta (2016 A/T S Jetta 40K miles). Will be posting more details later, but will be replacing the N80 valve assembly(04E133366CQ). I know the location of the valve and will post pictures once I get things going. With my research I find the cheapest assembly for 95 bucks online ( https://www.vwkearnymesaparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-hose-04e133366cq) Is it cheaper at the dealer ?


----------



## MkV Bbit (Apr 22, 2010)

Grimwolfsburg said:


> Where would the n80 valve be located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

As part of the emissions system I would think at 40k it would be covered by the epa law....


----------



## krautrock (Jul 27, 2021)

MkV Bbit said:


>


to remove the fittings do you just squeeze them and pull them off? 
no special tool required?
thanks


----------

